# Help: Tank Location



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got 2 tanks that I'll be housing temporarily (ok, there's a chance it could be permanent, damn MTS) But there's so many options for me right now.

What are the thoughts that you think about when trying to locate the best spot for tanks?

So far all my tanks are in my living room (3) so I can watch them easily. But I've noticed that I may get the weirdness quotient if I add any more. Perhaps I should only leave my two larger tanks there and put my 20G, 10G, 26G long in my spare room, add a nice comfy chair etc.

Just looking for experience on what you've found the most significant things to think about are at tank placement.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

my opinion is no good. If it were me, there would be tanks in every room of the house.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

angryinsect said:


> my opinion is no good. If it were me, there would be tanks in every room of the house.


i have a tank in every room of my suite...

kitchen, living room, bedroom, bathroom, office


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

1 in living room (75g SW), 1 in dining room (27g), 3 in family room (105g SW, 75g, 20g wall), 1 in guess bathroom (2g wall), going to be 3 in the hallway (2x25g), 1 in basement (150g+80g sump), 2 in laundry room (33g & 20g), 1 in daugther's room (6g biocube).

Mmm that make un-lucky 13. Need to add one more  Yik, did not realize there are over 500g water running.

If I count the 2 ponds outside, that will be 15. Guess I am good


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Haha I know what you mean about the weirdness thing... At one point I had 5-6 in my room so when friends came over I got some weird looks. Woops!

I think what I would love to do someday is just devote a room in my house to them and set up a nice little couch corner with a good chair from which to sit and watch them. That way no one but good friends would really be going in there and they would already know about my addiction! 

Anyway though, I think the worst thing is clutter, and at 3 tanks, anymore would, imo, be clutter. I think keeping the larger 2, or smaller and more visually appealing two in your living room is a good idea. The rest I would probably stick in your bedroom. But that's just my opinion


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

have a show tank in a room where people are in the most. All other tanks in one room, for easy maintenance. Make that room comfortable for fish viewing so you can enjoy your tanks without getting weird looks from guests


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> i have a tank in every room of my suite...
> 
> kitchen, living room, bedroom, bathroom, office


me too, every room but the kitchen lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

16 tanks in a studio apartment... I guess it's all down to arrangement and presentation


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am very messy when it comes to doing water changes, so all of my tanks are in the basement where there are concrete floors and a sink, except for my 5 gallon betta tank, which is in the dining room.

I would make my decision based on the ease of caring for the tanks, rather than on the weirdness factor. The person who gives you a weird look today, may have MTS tomorrow. Anyway, I'd rather be weird than bored.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Storm, I'd love to see some pics of your place to figure out how you managed to fit 16 tanks into your studio apartment. Now, that's the kind of space design I'd like to see in a magazine!



Ursus sapien said:


> 16 tanks in a studio apartment... I guess it's all down to arrangement and presentation


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Current roster:

1) 5 gallon Chi betta tank in the living room

2) Djamm's 55 gallon rainbow tank and a 10 gallon shrimp tank (with tetras and baby guppies) in the office

3) 5 gallon Fluval Edge tank with fancy guppies in the bedroom 

4) 30 gallon and 100 gallon tank down in the rec room. The 30 gallon currently houses my fancy goldfish who will be moving to their new 100 gallon home hopefully this weekend, yay!  All tanks are planted.

So that's a total of 6, although I'm probably going to sell the 30 gallon setup once the goldfish move out. There's also an empty Picotope 2 gallon and a spare tank that I'm using to hold plants at the moment...do those count?

I'm trying to cap the number of tanks in the house at this level. Too much maintenance with all the other pets!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Storm, I'd love to see some pics of your place to figure out how you managed to fit 16 tanks into your studio apartment. Now, that's the kind of space design I'd like to see in a magazine!


 Small tanks makes it easier- my biggest is 50g, and 11 are 20g or less. I'm in the process of setting up the new aquarium shelves. Once they're skinned and tidied I'll post a pic or two. Right now the place looks like an aquatic ******* refuge camp :-o


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use to have that many tank around the house and the entrance and friends coming over thought I selling fish or raise fish for meat. Which will be very expensive fish meal for my asian aro.


----------

